# Ignoring members.



## buckytom

besides teasing someone and not getting a response, is there a way for us to tell if a member has you on their ignore list?

at first, i'd feel that it would be a waste of time to try to respond to their threads.

but then again, it could be fun. it would be like making fun of someone in a foreign language.


----------



## Bilby

Someone said the function didn't work as it was meant to so it may be futile.  How about putting me on the ignore list and posting when you have done so.  I'll respond and see what you get.  Testing the system is probably the quickest way to find out!  I'll be around for another hour.

(PS, please take me off of ignore when you have done the test though!!!! Pretty please!!!!)


----------



## pacanis

I often wonder if some members aren't using the ignore feature.
Sometimes you will see an answer given to a question by someone, then given again by someone else without any mention of the first answer, which doesn't seem like proper netiquette to me, such as; "I agree with the above" and then go on to state your case, but they go right on like they are the first poster to suggest something. It looks like maybe they have the other poster on an ignore list.

Yeah, give it a test BT.


----------



## Bilby

The other thing with that Pacanis can be the time delay between someone starting a post and posting the post!  I know that happened the other day when I posted something.  I also know that when I first joined DC, there were certain people who I think just didn't bother reading posts from new members cos sometimes I felt invisible!  (You pick up pretty quickly who those people are and lose the chip off your shoulder!  Everyone else made it so nice, they more than compensated.) Personally, I just don't open threads started by people who annoy me.  Life's too short!!


----------



## pacanis

Just posting so Bilby doesn't think she's invisible.

Yes, maybe it's a case of self-imposed ignoring.


----------



## Adillo303

Buckytom - I have no idea how the ignore list works. I have never used it on any site that I visit. With that said, I do not see how anyone would ever want to ignore your humor. Without a good laugn life would be boring.

AC


----------



## buckytom

sorry, work called.

why do _i _have to be the ingorer? i don't want to miss anything. 

wait, being the ignoree started this whole idea. 

nevermind.


----------



## suziquzie

there's an ignore somewhere? 
whats it supposed to do, just not pick up certain people's posts? 
ya learn somethin' new every day.....
(oh, hi Bilby, dont want to ignore you!)


----------



## Bilby

pacanis said:


> Just posting so Bilby doesn't think she's invisible.
> 
> Yes, maybe it's a case of self-imposed ignoring.


 Why do people always try to walk thru me?????


----------



## Bilby

buckytom said:


> sorry, work called.
> 
> why do _i _have to be the ingorer? i don't want to miss anything.
> 
> wait, being the ignoree started this whole idea.
> 
> nevermind.


...Cos you know when you will be on and I don't....

... and I promise to be boring while I am being ignored.... ;-)


----------



## Bilby

suziquzie said:


> there's an ignore somewhere?
> whats it supposed to do, just not pick up certain people's posts?
> ya learn somethin' new every day.....
> (oh, hi Bilby, dont want to ignore you!)


 ... and I have just accepted your FB invite...


----------



## suziquzie

cool!!!


----------



## bowlingshirt

I tried putting one of the mods on my ignore list but it wouldn't let me


----------



## GB

I do not think there is a way for you to see if someone has you on ignore. I do not even think the staff has a way of seeing that.


----------



## GB

bowlingshirt said:


> I tried putting one of the mods on my ignore list but it wouldn't let me


No, you can not put staff members on ignore as we need to be able to contact you if need be.


----------



## Bilby

I'm logging off now so ignoring me won't work as a test - well not sure if it would really truly work with me anyway!!!! ;-)


----------



## middie

Oh alright who's ignoring me now ??
Bucky it's you isn't it ?!


----------



## GB

Did someone just say something?


----------



## Callisto in NC

GB said:


> No, you can not put staff members on ignore as we need to be able to contact you if need be.


But can staff put members on ignore???  

I am at one board where you can block incoming private messages from moderators but not admins.


----------



## GB

Yes staff can put members on ignore.


----------



## Constance

I had to use the ignore feature once because a new member was harassing me one evening. I don't know if she was drunk, or just feeling mean, but I shut her off. After a few days, I turned "ignore" off, and haven't been bothered any more.


----------



## Fisher's Mom

Wow, this explains a lot. (I never noticed the ignore feature before. Does it work kind of like "call block" on a phone?)


----------



## GB

It basically just makes members posts invisible to you FM. If there is someone who rubs you the wrong way and you just would rather not see anything they post then you put them on your ignore list and their posts will not show up for you. I am not sure if it does the same for PM's, but I think it does.


----------



## deelady

Well that does certainly explain alot......I didn't know this feature existed Isn't there a better way to handle the situation if you have an issue with someone? Esp. if the other person is not even aware there was a situation to begin with?? Sounds pretty cold and imature IMHO


----------



## GB

Who says the other person is not aware of the situation Deelady? the times I have seen it used have been between members who have fought back and forth for a while both on the board and in PM. When they could not resolve the problems they had then one or both decided to put the other on ignore. It can be a very mature way of handling the situation instead of continual fighting. 

This is just one tool at your disposal. Most people will never use it or even have a reason to know it exists. Our site, for the most part, is comprised of people who get along and treat each other well. If there is ever a time when someone is not treating you with that respect then you have the option of ignoring them if you want.


----------



## Callisto in NC

Speaking for myself I've only ever put someone on ignore if they've known I have an issue with them and, BELIEVE ME, they *KNOW*.


----------



## Adillo303

Good Morning GB - Your last post made me curious. Can / Do admins see PM's?


----------



## GB

No, mods/admins do not have any access to other members PM's at all. PM stands for Private Message and they are most certainly private. The only way a staff member would see a PM is if someone sent it to them on purpose.


----------



## Adillo303

Thank You - Your post just made me curious.

AC


----------



## GB

Now I am curious...What about my post made you curious? I am just asking because I want to make sure I am being as clear as possible when posting things like this so if I misled or made the issue cloudy in some way I would love to know so that I can make sure that does not happen again.


----------



## Adillo303

GB said:


> the times I have seen it used have been between members who have fought back and forth for a while both on the board and in PM.



From your later post, it seems that someone sent you the PM's to look at without that information, I think one could surmise that the PM's were viewable.

Just a curiosity, not a concern. One should not put anything on the internet that tyey do nto seen. As you pointed out most anything can be forwarded.

AC


----------



## deelady

GB said:


> Who says the other person is not aware of the situation Deelady? the times I have seen it used have been between members who have fought back and forth for a while both on the board and in PM. When they could not resolve the problems they had then one or both decided to put the other on ignore. It can be a very mature way of handling the situation instead of continual fighting.
> 
> This is just one tool at your disposal. Most people will never use it or even have a reason to know it exists. Our site, for the most part, is comprised of people who get along and treat each other well. If there is ever a time when someone is not treating you with that respect then you have the option of ignoring them if you want.


 
Of course I agree if they have been going back and forth that is a different situation but I honestly feel there have been people here ignored and  most likely more and have no idea as to why. I have seen plenty of conversations in threads where someone tries to participate and it is as if that person never said a thing. As for the time difference thing I don't agree that might be the problem because I have seen people post with in minutes of each other and its as if they weren't even there. Of course I know there are exceptions but I do think it happens....and too often at that.
I for one have first hand seen this by way of PM's and public messages. I thought at first certain individuals just were not receiving my PM's due to technical errors but then I would post a public message and still no response, yet it is clear they have signed on many times since the message was sent and have posted regularly. I try to really give people the benifit of the doubt but after so long you have to call it how you see it...
I do agree with you GB that for the most part there are some wonderful people on this sight and that is why I do not hesitate in returning on a daily basis.


----------



## pacanis

deelady said:


> Of course I agree if they have been going back and forth that is a different situation but I honestly feel there have been people here ignored and most likely more and have no idea as to why. *I have seen plenty of conversations in threads where someone tries to participate and it is as if that person never said a thing. *As for the time difference thing I don't agree that might be the problem because I have seen people post with in minutes of each other and its as if they weren't even there. Of course I know there are exceptions but I do think it happens....and too often at that.
> I for one have first hand seen this by way of PM's and public messages. I thought at first certain individuals just were not receiving my PM's due to technical errors but then I would post a public message and still no response, yet it is clear they have signed on many times since the message was sent and have posted regularly. I try to really give people the benifit of the doubt but after so long you have to call it how you see it...
> I do agree with you GB that for the most part there are some wonderful people on this sight and that is why I do not hesitate in returning on a daily basis.


 
That's what I was trying to say Dee, but you said it more better  

I belong to one forum which I only visit now when I _really_ need info, as it does contain a lot of useful info. You could plainly see that the moderators were the only ones that thought themselves "worthy" of giving newcomers advice. I rarely notice that here, but you are right, sometimes it does seem someone's post is getting talked over, as if it didn't exist. I kind of write it off as someone reading the OP's post and then replying without seeing if their question was already answered..... _most_ of the time 

And AC, some forums the admins _can_ see PMs. 
This one seems to know that PMs have been sent, as you usually see a followup post saying to ignore the PM and that that member was banned. Whether or not they can see the content or not.... 
So be careful who you talk about


----------



## GB

Very few people, to my knowledge, use the ignore feature. Most do not even realize it even exists (as this thread is evidence of). There are many reason which are much more likely that people do not answer others posts and many of those reasons are very innocent. 

I am sure that the software could be configured so that admins or mods could read your PM's. The software we use is very robust. Andy R. is the one who would have to turn that one and I can assure you he takes your privacy *very* seriously. He sees no reason at all way we would ever need to read anyone's PM and the staff here all agree with that.


----------



## MexicoKaren

Well, this discussion has been very enlightening. I have always ignored the ignore function. And I will continue to........


----------



## pdswife

Is there a way to ignore a whole thread?


----------



## pacanis

pdswife said:


> Is there a way to ignore a whole thread?


 
I remember SuziQ asking that before and the answer was no. I think she was specifically looking for a way to hit New Posts, but not have ones she was uninterested in show up.


----------



## Adillo303

PDS Wife - The ones that don't interest me, or are getting "Fuzzy" I just don't open. I do not think that you can just ignore a thread. 

So far as DC - It is a breath of fresh air in an environment that can often get "ugly". The people here by and large are very social and considerate. the Mods / Admins keep many things away from the forums that get "ugly". I gladly visit here every day, multiple times.

Pacanis - since I am a "techie" I visit a lot of computer hardware forums. While I need the info and there are some good people there, I definately run across lots of the "Thou aret not worthy knave." types. 45 years and still counting in the business, I still love it, at times in spite of it.


----------



## pdswife

Thanks for the info  Pacanis and Adillo!


----------



## Mama

buckytom said:


> besides teasing someone and not getting a response, is there a way for us to tell if a member has you on their ignore list?
> 
> at first, i'd feel that it would be a waste of time to try to respond to their threads.
> 
> but then again, it could be fun. it would be like making fun of someone in a foreign language.


 
No, Buckytom, I did not put you on my ignore list!  Not that I didn't think about it once.......


----------



## expatgirl

shoot, Buckytom, I wouldn't put you on the ignore list........I wouldn't want to miss out on the obnoxious, irreverent, irritating, ( ok I'll even give you funny at times) and very nice posts that you make.........  and you know that "expatty" here  is just teasing........


as for the rest of you short-timers........I do not use an ignore list..........if you say something really offensive you'll know......but I think that's only happened twice in 3 years.......until you post enough people sometimes don't get a sense of your personalities.......I know that I felt I was rather ignored for the longest time........then you find a niche of people that you fit in with and with similar interests and you go from there..........giving karma and pats on the back and encouragement are always appreciated anywhere.........there is a thread on how to give karma..........under your avatar is a cloud looking thingy (very complex computer term) and click on that......that's how you let someone know that you like what they've posted.......and karma always comes back to you......


----------



## luvs

unless there was a trolly, i woul not ignore fer love nor money. you guys er too important to me. i love to see your posts!!!


----------



## babetoo

i have never put anyone on d.c. on ignore. another site i used to be on a lot , i did it to several people. that is a no  moderator at all. it is very profane and half the people are   crazy . they use very bad language as a general rule. so when one of them goes past the worst you can imagine, they are scary. i put them on ignore. everyone here and i mean everyone here has been super nice to me.


----------



## Maverick2272

Went looking and yep sure enough there is an Ignore feature, took me awhile to find it. Guess ya learn something new everyday, LOL.


----------



## suziquzie

Ohhh.... is this why we don't play question games anymore Mav??


----------



## Maverick2272

We were playing question games??

Ohhhh, sorry, wrong thread!


----------



## Adillo303

What's a question game?


----------



## pacanis

Adillo303 said:


> What's a question game?


 
Don't ask


----------



## Maverick2272

Didn't he just play, though?

See how that works.....


----------



## pacanis

Maverick2272 said:


> Didn't he just play, though?
> 
> See how that works.....


 
No.

Could you explain it to me?


Alright, enough of that.


----------



## Maverick2272

Better get back on topic.... ignoring people!


----------



## jpmcgrew

Huh?What? I read all five pages and still not sure what this is all about. I suppose I have not gotten any nasties. I must be quite benign to not get any although I know I have said some defensive things on some threads and the mods/admin steered me back.


----------



## expatgirl

well, if I feel safe about posting daily on  a site........ unless I'm gone...... something must being done right......I think that we're all in good, safe hands here........if you  feel the need to use an ignore button and the person is being less than polite you should contact the admins... maybe they can help..now if you've had a altercation......I don't know what to tell you as I'm the one that will be apologizing for the disagreement in the first place before it gets to that point..........


----------



## expatgirl

I have not had any nasties cause of the mods or been spammed except once....the mods get to their ejection power seats buttons before these trolls can do a number on the rest of us....they really need appreciation and thanks...........most work at part-time or full-time jobs....the rest are full-time people at home and yet volunteer their spare time to be troll patrols or just monitoring in general........


----------



## roadfix

No, I don't have a problem with anyone here.


----------



## Michelemarie

Ignore List? Who knew?


----------



## buckytom

hmmm, the more i think about this, the more i wish i knew if i was being summarily ignored, or just on a post by post basis.

it would make being individually overlooked much easier, and assist in fashioning a non-response. 

i wonder how many people have begun to use this feature since i've posted this? 

not ignoring me, of course, but others.


----------



## pdswife

Nobody would ever ignore you Bucky!! You're too sweet and way tooooo dang funny!!!


----------



## buckytom

lol, thanks pds. i'm sure a few agree with the dang part.


----------



## pdswife

see.. I'm laughing again!


----------



## quicksilver

Hey, buckytom, try putting yourself on it and see what happens.
Maybe all your posts will erase and you can start all over again!  
Idle hands - don't cha know!


----------



## buckytom

darn, beaten at my own game...

rofl, qs. touche'!!! can't give you karma again.


----------



## quicksilver




----------



## expatgirl

expatgirl said:


> shoot, Buckytom, I wouldn't put you on the ignore list........I wouldn't want to miss out on the obnoxious, irreverent, irritating, ( ok I'll even give you funny at times) and very nice posts that you make.........  and you know that "expatty" here  is just teasing........
> 
> Gee, Mom liked you best, Pdswife-------posted this a long time ago and I guess the ignore button was on  Jest kidding.......couldn't help it---Tommy Smothers was my father


----------



## attie

GB said:


> Now I am curious...What about my post made you curious? I am just asking because I want to make sure I am being as clear as possible when posting things like this so if I misled or made the issue cloudy in some way I would love to know so that I can make sure that does not happen again.



Allow me to answer if I may GB

I once subscribed to a forum where the moderators had access to PM's  and I didn't have a problem with it. Some took offense when they found out  but in all fairness this site belongs to you---. It is in your best interests to ensure that things flow smoothly and it operates to provide a service that can be construed  as being something of an extension to ones family in comradely. What the members say in their PM's to each other should relate to the sites activities and if they would wish to be more personal the email system is much more private, therefore, they should have no qualms about you having access to them. It's not that you would broadcast the content outside  administration, but you do need to know if there is something detrimental to the forums going on.

I disagree with the ignore option, nowhere within these forums have I seen any activity from anyone that would warrant such an option from another. What is the purpose of it, in my mind the person who hits the button to ignore Joe Blow should be mature enough to approach Joe Blow and sort their differences out.

So there you have my thoughts
Cheers


----------



## GB

attie, what I did not understand is what about my post made it seem like the staff could read others PM's. I have said it before and I will say it again because I want to be as crystal clear as possible. We can not and do not want to read PM's between members. They are *PRIVATE* messages and we treat that very seriously. If members want to talk with each other about anything under the sun then they can do that using the PM feature without worrying that anyone is reading it. The only person who possibly have access is the owner, Andy R., but he takes privacy very seriously and would never just read someones PM secretly. Not only is he very against doing things like that, but he simply does not have time to engage in such activities even if he did want to (which again, let me be very clear, he does not).



			
				attie said:
			
		

> I disagree with the ignore option, nowhere within these forums have I seen any activity from anyone that would warrant such an option from another. What is the purpose of it, in my mind the person who hits the button to ignore Joe Blow should be mature enough to approach Joe Blow and sort their differences out.


Just because you have not seen any activity that would warrant such an option does not mean it has not been there. All that that means is that the mods have excelled at their job of keeping it off the board. Trust me, the activity goes on. The mods catch it as soon as possible and remove it from the boards and take it to PM when needed so that it does not negatively affect the rest of the members. They do their job very well which is evident by the fact that you never see any of this.

As for the comment about people being mature enough to approach Joe 
Blow and sort out their differences, I have two comments on that. 

1. Who says everyone here is mature? There is no rule saying you have to be mature to be a member here. You do not even have to be an adult to be a member here. Who says that someone wants to ignore someone else because they have differences to work out? What if someone just rubs you the wrong way and every time you read one of their posts it drives you crazy, not because they did anything wrong or anything that needs to be worked out between the two of you, but just because you clash as people? That does happen from time to time and a mature thing to do is just ignore the person. It does not hurt anyone and can only help matters. No one ever knows they have been ignored. There are no notification that are sent. The only person who knows is the person who did the ignoring.

2. Who says that things can always be worked out by approaching someone you have a difference with and sorting it out? In a perfect world that would work, but in reality it may or may not work, and from the position I am sitting in I can tell you that when two people clash to the point that the ignore feature is considered then talking to the other person almost never works. It does not mean you have failed at anything. Not a single person here has ever been friends with every single person they have met. Everyone of us has met someone who just drove us crazy for no other reason them just not jiving with them. You can not always talk to someone and make them act a different way so they do not drive you crazy. It is one thing if someone has a specific problem with someone else such as they do not like how person A says that abc, but if the problem is with their personality and not with a specific action then it becomes more more difficult. Who is going to change their entire personality just because someone on a forum does not like them? 

The ignore feature is just a tool. If people do not like it then they do not have to use it. I can promise you though that the times it has been used it has most likely made DC a much more pleasurable place for everyone and no one has even realized it has happened. It is just one of the many tools we have here. Not a single person here uses every tool we have available. There are many many tools. They are there if you want to use them. If you do not want to use them then you do not have to. No harm is done.


----------



## quicksilver

Well said, GB. Thank you.


----------



## buckytom

can i change my username to joe blow?


----------



## sattie

LOL BT.... I don't use the ignore feature.  But I think it is a good option to have available.  I think you were well stated GB.


----------



## valscookbook

I notice that not all replies are emailed to me.  Does anyone know why only certain replies are sent to the email address?


----------



## Michael in FtW

You might find your answer by reading this information found in our FAQ pages. Let us know if it doesn't answer your question.


----------



## pacanis

I think using the ignore feature would be a little "weird" if the ignored person happened to post something of relevance in a thread you were following.... or even something of no relevance, but other posters were replying to what they said. Then the person who used the ignore button would be the one in the dark. Just saying.....


----------



## GB

pacanis said:


> I think using the ignore feature would be a little "weird" if the ignored person happened to post something of relevance in a thread you were following.... or even something of no relevance, but other posters were replying to what they said. Then the person who used the ignore button would be the one in the dark. Just saying.....


Yes, but the person who used the ignore feature chose to use it so they are aware that these situations might occur and it is within their power to turn the option on or off.


----------



## pacanis

I realize that. It just seems simpler to bypass reading the post in case you want to quickly refer back to it.
Even simpler to turn the ignore button into an alien abduction button. Get rid of the offending member posts altogether (lol)


----------



## GB

pacanis said:


> I realize that. It just seems simpler to...


And that is the great thing about having options. For you it seems easier to do ABC so that is what you do. For the next person your way might seem much more difficult so they have other options. And for the aliens, we all know they like to do XYZ so they can do it their way and be happy. Everyone wins.


----------



## quicksilver

Democracy at work. I LOVE THIS COUNTRY!!!
Thanks, GB!


----------



## Barbara

I visit another forum and do use the ignore button on several indivuduals. Since I started doing that I find it more enjoyable. Also, you can see if they have responded to something you are interested in and you can un-ignore them just for the one response. By the way, I only ignore the ones who consistently post their personal political views in an offensive manner (at least to me) This forum is much more friendly and sticks with food, fun and even who makes their bed, I love it.


----------



## pacanis

To unignore for just the one response seems like a nice option to an option, Barbara.


----------



## Barbara

Yes, it actually works well, you can tell by the topic if it's something you're interested in and not a "hot topic"


----------

